# 07 duramax question.



## CandyAces (Feb 19, 2011)

I am new here and never plowed a day in my life. I just bought a 07 Chevy 2500hd extended cab with the duramax (new style). I would like to plow this year but every snow plow website I go to says they don't have anything that fits this truck with a diesel. Can anyone help me with this or should I go buy a older beater that they do make them for. I don't want to mess the truck up it's my daily driver. Thanks


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You'll be fine throwing almost any plow out there on that truck, I hang a 9' V off my '06 with little to no sag (I do have timbrens and a few cranks on the tbars)


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you looking after large lots or just driveways.
I'm running a 810 Blizzard off my CCSB 09 and I have V plows on both my 07 old body style trucks.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The reason you're seeing this is because of a liability issue,the extra weight of the Dmax places too much weight on the front axle so no larger plow is recognized to work.It will work however and be ABSOLUTELY fine.There are thousands of large plows on Dmax equipped trucks,mine included[9-2 Boss V-plow].Whether a gasser or Dmax,you should install the frame gussets,aftermarket jounce bumpers,and crank up your T bars some.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Your front end is rated at 4,800 lbs. and with the Dmax & ex. cab it's only a few hundred lbs. away from maxed out already. Like tuney said it's liability. Do the mods he mentioned and you'll be fine. I've plowed with mine since new (5 winters) with no problems (I did the gussets, timbrens & cranked the bars)


----------



## CandyAces (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Carrying a counterweight will help keep front axle weight down.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine hardly drops at all with the plow on, like the other guys said, you'll be fine!


----------



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an 07 classic body Dmax crew cab. Wondering if she will hold up to a 8 1/2 western mvp for plowing commercially if I add gussets, timbrens and crank T-bars. What else can I do to make the frame stronger? I love this truck.

Or would I be better off spending the money on a used 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow already on it instead of a new plow?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

KDB33;1494316 said:


> I have an 07 classic body Dmax crew cab. Wondering if she will hold up to a 8 1/2 western mvp for plowing commercially if I add gussets, timbrens and crank T-bars. What else can I do to make the frame stronger? I love this truck.
> 
> Or would I be better off spending the money on a used 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow already on it instead of a new plow?


Your truck will handle it fine....


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

I have an 08. What are the gussets? Do I need them on my truck?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The gussets are steel strengthening devices welded by your top A arm on each side.Yes,if you run a plow you definitely should have them installed ASAP to prevent your frame from cracking.See the thread---''What every IFS guy should do'' or something like that.


----------



## centralmtconst (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, I have checked out that thread and have the information I need. I will have them made or upgrade to a newer truck thanks


----------

